# Tuscany Grilled Rib Eye's & New York Strip - (Video Only



## surfinsapo (Jul 17, 2007)

*I made a lil video showing Me grill Tuscany style...I got a present from Santa in the movie too...Thanks again Santa!!!*  

*Tuscany Grill video*  http://coastalbendsurf.com/cookinvideos/


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 17, 2007)

Sapo,  Is there any way to center the player vs. having it off to the left?


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 17, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Sapo,  Is there any way to center the player vs. having it off to the left?


Yes, I can do it in the html code....
Let me give it a whirl!!! 

Like that?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 17, 2007)

Where did you pick up the Tuscan grill?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 17, 2007)

Lookin good, SS.  Damn good.

FWIW, foe-KAHTCH-e-ah, or, better -- just plain foe-KAHTCH.  Not focus-e-ah.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 17, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Greg Rempe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucho Bettero muchacho


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 17, 2007)

Great job SS.  Those Rib eyes looked fantastic.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 17, 2007)

super SS keep it up BOY! & post that recipe SS


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 17, 2007)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> Where did you pick up the Tuscan grill?


 Helen, I got it at the super market. It comes in a kit. You just screw the legs in. I'll try to find a link online and post it A.S.A.P.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 17, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Helen_Paradise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go Helen. It's on sale too...

http://www.shop.com/op/~Steven_Raichlen_Cast_Iron_Tuscan_Grill-prod-37283461-49762949?sourceid=298


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 17, 2007)

cool piece of equipment.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 18, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, totally thought that's where you got it...but had to make sure.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 18, 2007)

Fine looking grub.  I love steak.

Greg should rename the place bbq-video-central.com.


----------



## TheCook (Jul 19, 2007)

Man...I am DROOLING!   Great meal BROski

Other than grill marks, whats unique about using the tuscan grill?

Thanks


----------

